

Ask HN: Public development diary a good idea? - pearjuice

When starting a development project would it be a good idea to have a development diary on the side? The problem I am facing is that it would be interesting (for improving writing, getting awareness, input from others) but could also be a massive backfire when you do not have time to write entries or abandon the project.
======
talkain
In my opinion, The best way to keep you from neglecting something that looks
like a "nice to have" task in your project is by making it part of the
process. If you can make your diary based on your commits/bug system's tickets
or even features of the project, you might be able to keep your diary up-to-
date while blogging only on the important things of the project. Good luck ;)

------
OrwellianChild
Upsides are all great... If you start, though, stick with it. It becomes a
marketing deliverable just as important as anything else, since it is public-
facing. If you choose to abandon the project, you just wind down the blog.
Just remain consistent about content delivery - if you promise to blog once a
month, make sure it gets done. Make the blog easy to find and connected to the
rest of your project's public website. Transparency for users has nothing but
upside, provided you respect their attention and commitment to your project.

------
bewe42
If find this a very good idea. In fact, I want to have a public diary of all
my development and learning activities. I don't see how it could backfire,
quite the opposite: if you abandon the project at least you blogged about
problems you encountered and what you have learned and so on. Instead of
nothing (project gone) you have delivered postings

